# Rajeunir votre Mac Pro 2008 (et vous aussi...) (pour les jeux vidéos)



## Ze Oldman (21 Octobre 2016)

(Avant toutes choses: Tous mes logiciels ainsi que mes jeux vidéos ont été acquis dans les règles.)


A L’attention des possesseurs de Mac Pro 3.1(Snow Leopard) avec une partition Bootcamp (Windows 7), et désireux d’utiliser des jeux vidéos dans de très bonnes conditions sans avoir à racheter un nouveau Mac, grâce à l’installation d’une «énaurme» Carte Graphique (une dépense de +/-200€),qui fonctionnera sur Bootcamp, et de Windows 10 que l’on peut (toujours) obtenir gratuitement et dans les règles...(voui! monsieur) voir la *Version courte* en bas de page.

Il me faut reconnaitre que c’est absolument par hasard (et pas rasé) que j’ai fait cette découverte...
(que d’ailleurs, je suppose, certains connaissent déjà)

*Version courte en bas de page* 

Matériel:

Mac Pro 2008 2ghz 20 go Ram, Snow léopard, sur un disque, et Windows 7 sur un autre disque.

Premièrement, pour pouvoir bénéficier d’une accélération graphique incomparable (dans Tomb Raider Rise, je suis passé de 23 fps, à 53,75 fps (Attention: en mode fenetré...à peu près 1400x950)
Il vous faudra acheter (seulement!) une «grosse» carte graphique d’occasion...genre (dans mon cas, j’ai pris la moins chère) : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 2048 Mo (220€ garantie 6 mois sur ebay)

Précision: cette carte m’a été vendue à 100% compatible Mac, minimum 10.8.3 Montain lion ou ultérieur...

nb: pour les rendus/animations 3D, les résultats sont nettement supérieurs (Blender,Lux Render, Silo, Cheetah 3D).

Après avoir installé Mac 10.8.5 (derniere version) j’ai constaté un gain dans ROTTR de 12/17 points (23 à 35fps) mais vous allez me dire que le compte n’y ai pas...
C’est là que l’installation de Windoxs 10 est nécessaire.
Et de plus belle; vous allez levez les yeux au ciel et affirmer qu’il est impossible d’installer Bootcamp (V5) compatible Windows 10 sur un Mac pro...

Permettez moi: Eh!Eh!Eh!...(rire sardonique

Et bien si, c’est possible...

Par contre, il faut impérativement commencer par installer Mountain Lion, ou supérieur, pour que la future nouvelle (ancienne) carte graphique puisse parfaitement fonctionnée.

Etant dans un état physique certain (dont une mauvaise vue) j’avais bien évidemment changé quelques paramètres sur mon portable W7... et il y a peu, une fenêtre Microsoft s’est ouverte sur mon portable me proposant d’installer gracieusement Windows 10, compatible avec mes soucis physiques...

Vous savez comment on dit: c’est gratuit, qu’est ce que je risque...
et il est vrai que, pour le portable, ce W10 m’est très utile.

J’avais déja installé la version de Windows 7 sur Bootcamp, ou quelques jeux étaient installés et fonctionnaient à peu près bien.

En parcourant certain forum de jeux vidéos, je constate que les nouveaux jeux, sont de «gros mangeurs» et qu’il me sera donc impossible d’acheter Tomb Raider dernière version...snif!... a moins de changer de Mac (plus les moyens) ou; changer ma carte graphique et installer Windows 10 sur ma partition / disque dur Bootcamp.
(W10 est completement optimisé pour les nouveaux jeux / jeuxvidéo.com)

Hors de question que je dépense encore des sous!... et là, je me souviens de l’offre de Microsoft, offre que je n’avais pas demandée...

Je vais donc sur Windows 7 / Bootcamp, et j’effectue les memes réglages que ceux de mon portable.

PS: j’ai trouvé un lien qui vous permettra d’obtenir directement l’update W7 vers Windows 10,mais il vous faut impérativement, au minimum, changer la taille de la flèche de la souris dans Windows 7 pour que l’update soit accepté dans le lien.

Après l’installation de W10 (longue) je teste Tomb Raider Rise... et ça déchire!!!
oops! pardon, Oh! Quelle amélioration....

_*Version courte*_:

1)acheter une bonne carte graphique (ATTENTION: elle doit évidemment être compatible, ou rendue compatible Mac)

2)installer la carte graphique sur Mountain lion ou supérieur (installer les drivers)

3) dans Windows 7, changer la taille de la flèche de la souris.

4)pour télécharger W10 allez là: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/acc...459594)(TnL5HPStwNw-ex1UFfpD9XPhrrfaMXs9JQ)()
et cliquer sur le lien. et soyez patient... 

Il vous sera indiqué si votre version de Windows est updatable

(Peut être aurez vous à re installer les drivers de la carte graphique because Windos 10)

PS: Certainement trouverez vous que W10 est lent à démarrer, très lent... faites comme moi, allez sur le net pour des astuces pour l’optimisation.

Et maintenant vous pouvez jouer sur <vinddows/Bootcamp> à vos jeux préférés...
et votre Mac a rajeuni grâce à l’installation d’une carte graphique puissante.

(Au fait; si comme moi vous avez longtemps hésité...de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion, il n’y a quasiment pas de changement)

Pardonnez la longueur...je n'écris jamais, j'en ai profité...


----------

